# Seiko 7s26-o110



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi im new to this so please bear with me if i get it wrong but has any one got any info on the 7s26 watch. I have had this one forages and ive tried looking on the net for info but havent found any. This one has a red face and a glass back. Is it worth keeping hold of or not? Any info would be good!! Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum









The 7s26 number refers to the movement type, it is found in loads of different Seikos,

With a glass back it sounds like a Seiko '5', it will have another set of numbers after the 7s26 which identifies the model of the watch and also a serial number from which you can date the watches production....

Hope this helps









DOH!!! Sorry Ive just seen the topic title







sorry ....0110 Ill have a look


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks that tells me something but im non the wiser really. It says 0110 after 7s26 and then there is 700122 does that mean anything to you cos it dont to me!!! I am considering putting this on e bay any idea of its worth? thanks again


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html

Hi, welcome! The above link will allow you to date your watch (Oct' 1997 I think). Other than that, Jason knows more than me!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 700122


Made in October 1997...

Cant find 0110 listed so dont know what it is









Ebay will find its market value


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > 700122
> 
> 
> Made in October 1997...
> ...


thanks didnt know there was so much interest in watches till i found this site!Ive got a sq100 as well as a ladies seiko from the seventies so i might just collect myself


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea









SQ stands for Seiko Quartz btw....









Have a browse round here at the watches, its the site run by our forum host Roy...


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

is this your watch by any chance (the orange one):










If so, It's a 7S36-0110, which it self is styled after the 6106-7107 from the 60's. I'd be interested in buying it from you depending on what you are asking for it.


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for your help everybody but ive been sat in front of computer all afternoon looking at watches and i think im hooked!!!







Ive just dated the ladies watch and its 1962 so im impressed ive got something that old!! looks like the car boot is going to get some visits. thanks again anyway.


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

classychick said:


> thanks for your help everybody but ive been sat in front of computer all afternoon looking at watches and i think im hooked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry missed that last post but my watch is red not orange and it doesnt say sports on it it just says automatic water resistant to 100m the strap is calfskin not metal thats about all i know apart from it has a glass back.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

7s26-0110.

7S26 = Movt..

0110 = Case Type

I think it's a Seiko 'S-Wave' ...

Joli.


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

Katt said:


> 7s26-0110.
> 
> 7S26 = Movt..
> 
> ...


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Is it more like this SKX227 then:


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Pretty good








S-waves have some quite nice designs...

Joli.


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

Katt said:


> Pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the picture of the red watch is exact apart from the lettering obviously.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

What you have is an S-wave. I've seen them with or without the word S-Wave on the dial (The other having the jewel count). Don't quote me on this but I could have sworn that a quartz version of the same or similar style was also made. You should be able to find these from about $60-$130.00, with the average price being in the $80.00-$100 range. I wouldn't pay more than the maximum range posted, and would really try to find one in the low range. They come up periodically on the bay and in Overstock.com.


----------



## classychick (Nov 21, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> What you have is an S-wave. I've seen them with or without the word S-Wave on the dial (The other having the jewel count). Don't quote me on this but I could have sworn that a quartz version of the same or similar style was also made. You should be able to find these from about $60-$130.00, with the average price being in the $80.00-$100 range. I wouldn't pay more than the maximum range posted, and would really try to find one in the low range. They come up periodically on the bay and in Overstock.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thankyou for all your help i am now wiser and not to mention hooked!! Better go and feed the children before they disintigrate . Thanks again will keep watching the forum.


----------

